# Shelby AirFlo Bicycle



## THE STIG

No rust, all original steel parts (cept repo bars) 7yr old rattle can paint .  Fluted fenders repaired and replated long ago, seat pan is not the greatest


----------



## catfish

$3000.00


----------



## whizzer1

4000.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## OldSkipTooth

4500


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## THE STIG

_


_


----------



## Findel Shelby

5,000


----------



## THE STIG

Selling the whole bike..  not just the tank


----------



## Findel Shelby

5,700


----------



## THE STIG

No sale


----------

